# Hangin' in the sun



## RVT1K (Nov 26, 2021)

Caught this one almost literally hanging out in the sun


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice one.....


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Nice catch!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 26, 2021)

-

Almost? I'd say definitely!


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 28, 2021)

Who needs a Teeter Inversion Table when you have a tree.  
Nice capture.


----------

